# If you could only pick one...



## JohannesBrahms (Apr 22, 2013)

If you could only pick one nationality of composers to listen to for the rest of your life, what would you pick? For example, you could choose to only listen to Russian composers.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*American*

American..........


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I would choose Russian without a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Human. 

But I would regret losing some algorythmic music.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Easily German. There's too many giants to list.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

German............


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

English...............


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

French - certainement!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Impossible game to play, but because I like stretch the rules of everything I'd choose Jewish composers! It'd given me lots of everything... 

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Probably Austria but I know I'd miss the rest too much.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Suppose Scandinavian doesn't count as a nationality ? No, thought not.....however, how honest are the people who choose 'Russia' going to be ? Is that Russia now, or when everything up there counted as just the one country ?
Oh, well, how about Britain - no confusion there, surely !?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, just not possible.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

French Of course but particularly those French who moved to the US in December 1915 and then became American and with middle names Victor Achille Charles !!


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

.... interesting thread....


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Sorry, just not possible.


Agreed. I'm very happy I don't have to live with musical limits.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

ptr said:


> Impossible game to play, but because I like stretch the rules of everything I'd choose Jewish composers! It'd given me lots of everything...
> 
> /ptr


And when you felt like relaxing, there'd be Klezmer!


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Kokkonen, Sallinen, Aho, Saariaho, Hauta-Aho, Rautavaara, Madetoja, Merikanto Jr., Merikanto Sr., Mielck, Melartin, Meriläinen, Palmgren, Kilpinen, Kuula, Raitio, Pingoud, Englund, Salmenhaara, Lindberg, Salonen, Hakola, Kaipainen, Kajanus, Kortekangas, Bergman, Heiniö, Klami, Tiensuu, and at least one other guy.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Oh, I remember-- SEGERSTAM!


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Hildegard, Bachs, Beethoven, Wagner, Brahms, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Handel, Stockhausen, Strauss, Buxtehude, Rihm, Kraftwerk, Can, and Peter Brotzmann - enough music for a lifetime

If they all count as the same nationality


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

English...... Couldn't do without Taverner, Tallis, Byrd, Purcell, Elgar, Vaughan Williams, Holst, Walton, Britten, Tippett, Tavener, R. Panufnik.. To name a few.
But I would miss those Russians


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Garlic said:


> Hildegard, Bachs, Beethoven, Wagner, Brahms, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Handel, Stockhausen, Strauss, Buxtehude, Rihm, Kraftwerk, Can, and Peter Brotzmann - enough music for a lifetime
> 
> If they all count as the same nationality


Choice #2, big #next.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> English...... Couldn't do without Taverner, Tallis, Byrd, Purcell, Elgar, Vaughan Williams, Holst, Walton, Britten, Tippett, Tavener, R. Panufnik.. To name a few.
> But I would miss those Russians


Couldn't do without Dad.

/or Händel.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

As some others have answered, the question is immediately answered - German. Almost all of my favorite composers are German. To those who answered that the question is not possible to answer: Would you really rather listen to _no_ music than music of just one nationality? I realize the choice for some would be rather difficult, but I would think that choosing no music would be even more so.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Germany-Austria... If one could actually merge the other it would be great!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I think my answer is obvious on this one. 









Just looking at them all in mass raises my blood pressure (in a good way)!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Arsakes said:


> Germany-Austria... If one could actually merge the other it would be great!


Has been tried before, did not work out well.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I think my answer is obvious on this one.
> 
> View attachment 18321
> 
> ...


That's a mighty big handful.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yanquis. It ain't like I got time to run out.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Easily the Austo-Germanic Hegemony followed by the Italians, the French, and the Russians a distant fourth (They might even come in behind the British on a bad day).


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Kleinzeit said:


> Kokkonen, Sallinen, Aho, Saariaho, Hauta-Aho, Rautavaara, Madetoja, Merikanto Jr., Merikanto Sr., Mielck, Melartin, Meriläinen, Palmgren, Kilpinen, Kuula, Raitio, Pingoud, Englund, Salmenhaara, Lindberg, Salonen, Hakola, Kaipainen, Kajanus, Kortekangas, Bergman, Heiniö, Klami, Tiensuu, and at least one other guy.


Just listening to Melartin's 5th when I came to this entry, thinking I was pretty well informed about Finnish music. Well, a couple of names here have had me scurrying off to Google/You Tube, so thanks very much for the 'steer' !


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> Germany-Austria... If one could actually merge the other it would be great!


Just say Germanic.


----------

